# Acute angled tyre valve extenders?



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone with any experience of these valve extenders on the outer wheels of a twin rear wheel van? (I'm aware of the threads discussing the problems with flexible tyre extenders in general.)

Norman


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've not seen them on the outers but on inners they're common enough.

What's your problem Norm?


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Kev,




Twin rear wheels have Euroliner stainless steel wheel trims which are held on by two of the six wheel nuts. Because of the (decorative) hole pattern of the wheels not matching the (decorative) hole pattern of the trims, access to the tyre valves is almost impossible without, as someone on here said before, alien fingers. So you have to take those wheels nuts and trim off and remove the trim just to check the pressures.


For the outer wheels, the valve extender in the picture would provide easier access for inflation etc. However, I can also see that centrifugal force might have a role to play, especially when the metal extender is fitted to a rubber valve insert. 


Hope all going well at your end.


Norman


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

NormanB said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> Twin rear wheels have Euroliner stainless steel wheel trims which are held on by two of the six wheel nuts. Because of the (decorative) hole pattern of the wheels not matching the (decorative) hole pattern of the trims, access to the tyre valves is almost impossible without, as someone on here said before, alien fingers. So you have to take those wheels nuts and trim off and remove the trim just to check the pressures.
> 
> ...


OK, just spend the money once and get the metal valves fitted, better anyway and partly solves your access too, I see why you need them on the outers now though.

Things fine here Norm, just playing with the old CI we got last month, off away to Driffield for the steam fair next weekend.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Ooow, sharp pain in wallet at mention of metal valves. Also, read on a US forum that the curve on the Mercedes Sprinter rims wouldn't accommodate fitting metal valves. Are you off soon on a trip?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

NormanB said:


> Ooow, sharp pain in wallet at mention of metal valves. Also, read on a US forum that the curve on the Mercedes Sprinter rims wouldn't accommodate fitting metal valves. Are you off soon on a trip?


That's a shame.

No trips planned other than Driffield for now, and we might not make that due to family illnesses.

If everything settles down the perhaps a few weeks up in Scotland after the wee beasties have died down a bit, I hate the little buggers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe something in here..

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...1IwAHy#tbm=isch&q=stainless+steel+valve+stems


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Kev,


We're just back from Cromarty and Dunnet Bay where the midgie count was very low. Heard reports of people cutting short their hols in July because the midgies were so bad on the west coast.


Norman


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We have the same wheel setup as you. We use the extenders you show but we then extend again with rubber.
This makes it easy to check and inflate the tyres but it does mean having some means of holding the extenders.
(My defense is that we just did Bilbao-Portsmouth on the open bow deck - I promise to clean them soon...)

Patrick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

NormanB said:


> Thanks Kev,
> 
> We're just back from Cromarty and Dunnet Bay where the midgie count was very low. Heard reports of people cutting short their hols in July because the midgies were so bad on the west coast.
> 
> Norman


Ah Cromarty, we like it there, do you stay on the grass by the sea, used to be a couple of old MTBs there at the end? not been to Dunnet bay for a long time, might be due a visit.

East coast is always better for less midges..


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Norman, have you tried commercial vehicle auto factor companies, or commercial vehicle tyre fitters?


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Norman I fitted them to the back of my Frankia,one came loose and the tyre deflated the first day of our trip.Only noticed it when we stopped at an aire on the motorway,tightened them all up and no loss of pressure for the following 3 months.if fitting them do regular checks as they turn on the rubber valve,which in my case led to the leak.

Trevor.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Kev/Patrick/Trev/Grath,


Kev, 


Please be aware that the grass by the sea has been closed by bollards - a resident told me that vanners had been emptying their toilet cassettes into the sea and leaving litter.


Patrick - my Euroliners don't have the small clip which can be seen in your photo, holding the valve extender. Did you fit that yourself? And do you watch the extenders like a hawk because of what has been written on the forum about them being responsible for sudden loss of pressure?


Grath, thanks, yes I've trawled the internet looking for a solution - I believe I'm going for the shortish light metal extenders.


Trev, thanks, too - I rather like the look of Patricks clips which could be pop riveted on to the wheel trim.


I'll let you know how it goes,


Norman


Norman


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

NormanB said:


> Hi Kev/Patrick/Trev/Grath,
> 
> Kev,
> 
> ...


Ooh that's bad news.

Get stainless clips

http://www.asap-supplies.com/marine/brackets-and-hooks/hook-and-fishing-pole-holding-clips-831021


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Kev,


Those clips look good. (And when fishing, you can use them for keeping your pole erect.)


Norman


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We had them on all our US RVs. Very handy until one leaked. 
If I had them again I would make sure the inner was good and tight.!

Ray.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We fitted the Terry Clips ourselves - in a panic when we got a commercial garage to supply and fit the extensions. Interestingly, they garage didn't think we need to bother - but helped us fit them nonetheless.
Sadly, I suspect you will want smaller than the 25mm stainless ones. Probably about 12mm to get a good grip.
We use valve cap pressure sensors and check each move-day with a Halfords digital guage (not the easiest to use - I am sure there are better ones!).
Sadly, the "smart" cap sensors do not seem to be around in the UK at the moment. The cheap ones that are specific to a certain pressure are very unreliable in my opinion. The system types cost a lot to install and I would not suggest them anyway. As from 2012, if you have such a system installed, it is an MOT fail if it doesn't work. The individual tyre ones can be taken off if they don't work and you are still legal...
Look for the ones that have a built in LED to warn of loss of pressure (or flat battery). They are all "smart" ones and work on pressure change not absolute. They shold be around shortly at less than £10.
They are around on the US market where those that aren't Chinese are made.
Sorry to go on a bit but we have 12 tyres to keep on top of and it can be a right pain!

Patrick


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Patrick,


I'm having a look at 12mm SS Terry Clips today.


Norman


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

NormanB said:


> Thanks Patrick,
> 
> I'm having a look at 12mm SS Terry Clips today.
> 
> Norman


Handy for tool storage too, screwdrivers etc, I used to use them a lot, never get steel ones though, ans stainless screws too.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for your steer on these valve extenders, Patrick. As I said, I've got the Terry Clips ready to pop rivet on to the Euroliner trims to anchor the outboard end of the extenders.

Did you do anything to anchor the inboard end, so that it doesn't chafe on the sharp edge as it passes through the Euroliner? I seem to remember Teemyob reported that his extenders had chafed there and caused problems. I've turned as much of that sharp edge over with pliers as I can to protect the extender rubber. I'm asking because I have bought these stays which attach to the wheel rim but they are so heavy that, despite fitting diametrically opposed to one another, might upset the wheel balance. If I can get away without fitting them, I will.








Norman


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry to be so long getting back!
No chaffing. The valve holds one end and the clip holds the other. This means that the tube going through the Euroliner doesn't rest on anything - it is sort of suspended in mid air!

Patrick


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Patrick, I've copied your installation after deciding that the heavy clamps with wire retainers were inappropriate for Sprinter wheels. The Terry clips are extremely strong and seem to inhibit any movement of the valve stem. My next step is to source some rubber/flexible plastic trim to fit around the entire circumference of the Euroliner holes through which the extender passes, to eliminate the possibility of chafing against the sharp edge.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

NormanB said:


> My next step is to source some rubber/flexible plastic trim to fit around the entire circumference of the Euroliner holes through which the extender passes, to eliminate the possibility of chafing against the sharp edge.


A bit of hosepipe slit lengthwise?

Patrick


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Another Jackpot idea Patrick! 


It's very light and unlikely to upset the wheel balance too much. Ooh, and cheap! I like it.


Norman


----------

